# Happy Birthday TAMMY



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hope you have a great day . :whoo:


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh wow! Have a wonderful Birthday, Tammy!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Have a wonderful birthday!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Hope you HAV a fabulous day!


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tammy!!! Hope it's a great one


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Tammy!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, I had no idea it was your birthday!!! Happy Birthday Tillie's mom!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope a big kiss is in store for your Birthday from your little Tillie. 
Best wishes Tammy!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Happy, Happy Birthday, Tammy! ! Hope Tillie gives you lots of laughs and kisses! @@


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

happy birthday Tammy!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Best birthday wishes to you, Tammy!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Have a wonderful Birthday!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, I feel so special and loved but ... uhhhhhh, it's not my birthday! ound:

I have a feeling I gave a made up date when I registered here years ago because my husband is VERY cautious about the internet and what can happen. lol

BUT it's almost my 1/2 birthday, so I'll totally take the birthday wishes! ound:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh how exciting, where will your husband take your for dinner and I can't wait to find out what all you got in presents.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha, okay, come to think of it, my birthday has been totally skipped the past 2 years and this next year a school activity is already planned ON my birthday ... last year it was my daughters last day at her old school and that was the complete focus.
SO, I totally DO need to celebrate my 1/2 birthday! lol


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Happy, Happy Birthday, Tammy!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Scuds Bella and Fred also wanted to wish u a happy birthday!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Non-Birthday, Tammy!

Funny thing is when I responded to the post last night, I was thinking "It'd be funny if it wasn't her birthday". No idea why I even thought that.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Have a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Tammy. Have fun!!! Hugs.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Tammy!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I almost missed this!!! Happy Birthday Tammy! Wow! I hope you have a great weekend planned, you probably already started!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Joining in on the wishes, Tammy. Enjoy!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

You have to tell you age now.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha, okay, come to think of it, my birthday has been totally skipped the past 2 years and this next year a school activity is already planned ON my birthday ... last year it was my daughters last day at her old school and that was the complete focus.
> SO, I totally DO need to celebrate my 1/2 birthday! lol


ha ha ha, wondering how many of SAW this post from earlier?? lol
as much as I wish I was having a birthday, I am not. today.


----------



## riverlogic (Mar 1, 2012)

ROFL 
Happy non-birthday!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday to You! Happy Birthday to You! Happy Birthday Dear Tammy! Happy Birthday to You!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha ha, this is THE happiest Un-birthday I have EVER had! awesome!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

You just don't want to admit that you are geting old.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha, nope. although I AM getting old.  I am a spring baby!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy B-Day Tammy! Hope you have a great day and do something special!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

*Happy birthday Tammy*

Now fess up ..... I understand no one wants to get older ....but it is inevitable!

We all want you to enjoy the day..so have a great day and a good year to come. You look wonderful!! For.HOW OLD DID YOU SAY again????

:whoo::whoo::whoo:Estelle and the Bella Sisters :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha, I am REALLY feeling the love friends, BUT I am NOT another year older today.
I am STILL the same age I turned last APRIL on my BIRTHDAY. lol


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Hope your birthday was special today, Tammy! Did Tillie give you lots of kisses?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

:cheer2:HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAMMY!!:cheer2:


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Happy birthday. Hope you had an awesome day


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Did your family get you really good presents? Was Tillie extra attentive, knowing it was your birthday?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

How is Tillie doing today? I hope you had a great birthday, even though you had to visit the vet...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

So what did you end up doing for your BIRTHDAY???  hope you had a great day!!!

:whoo:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Now that your "Birthday " is over ound: I hav to let you in on a secret. A number ,roughly 20 of us knew it really wasn't your birthday. We ganged up on you with a little bit of a punk/prank and pretended it was your birthday. Why, because we wuv you. :grouphug:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Love you, Tammy...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

To a great non-birthday girl - we love you Tammy!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

We do love you Tammy and I hope you felt the love! Thank goodness you really don't have two birthdays in a year - they add up fast enough at just once a year! :biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

bwhahahhahaha, you guys are AWESOME!!! A few of us that apparently weren't IN on the joke were pm-ing me laughing so much thinking, WHAT can they NOT READ!??? How many times do I have to say it is NOT my birthday!!? lol

Thanks so much guys, you have no idea how often I wish we lived closer to each other...
And with Tillie's health right now, I needed some entertainment and love :grouphug:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

BTW are we going to know your real Birthday. ? Tammy hope you had fun with it. You are one of our ambassadors.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

That was just oodles of fun! High Five to Dave and his shananigans! And you were SUCH fun to play with, Tammy!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, I was TRYING to be as nice as I could but was thinking sheesh, NO ONE reads my POSTS, I SAID IT WAS NOT MY BIRTHDAY PEOPLE! ha ha


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

But you never did tell us when your real birthday is or how old you are.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, why SHOULD I? 

how old do YOU think I am?? bwhahahhaha.ound:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

You even wrote one post in RED to call our attention better... hahahaha


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha ha ound: YES, you noticed! lol and then like the next post was a HUGE Happy birthday again! I'm like, these ladies have LOST thier marbles AND their ability to READ! lol


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

27


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

bwhahhahahaa ..... uhhhhhh, then I had my son when I was in 11th grade. :jaw:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> bwhahhahahaa ..... uhhhhhh, then I had my son when I was in 11th grade. :jaw:


wow ,you did start young ound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

reggers:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Hope it took your mind off Tillie's issues for a while. You're a great sport and one of my favs on the forum.

Thanks, Dave, it was a fun prank. Glad you included me 'cause when I posted my introduction, you never welcomed me and I know you love to welcome everyone. boohoo! Maybe it was because I posted it under the general discussion rather than the introduce yourself thread. Well, I'm here and enjoying the forum.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sandypaws said:


> Hope it took your mind off Tillie's issues for a while. You're a great sport and one of my favs on the forum.
> 
> Thanks, Dave, it was a fun prank. Glad you included me 'cause when I posted my introduction, you never welcomed me and I know you love to welcome everyone. boohoo! Maybe it was because I posted it under the general discussion rather than the introduce yourself thread. Well, I'm here and enjoying the forum.


sorry I missed it. Where have you been for the last 7 years this forum has been up and running.?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Don't know. Guess I'm late to the party, but glad I'm here now. I actually never knew this forum existed. Now that I'm retired, I have time to investigate.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good for you . Mary When I retire, Tammy has made me commit to home cooking for Molly.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> lol, why SHOULD I?
> 
> how old do YOU think I am?? bwhahahhaha.ound:


In your heart and mind you couldn't be older than 28. ....could you??? Haha you really don't have to tell!

Really, thanks for being here for all of us. 
Have a good day birthday or NOT!
And thanks to Dave for a good idea and for including me.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, in my heart and mind I am forever 20 ... 

seriously, you are all so sweet, I am so thankful for all of your love and encouragment.
And I had a FANTASTIC un-birthday, best EVER! 

I feel so "honored" to have been pranked...


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol! It was fun! I can't wait until your real birthday. &#128521;

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

ound:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Tammy you better get your thinking cap on as it might be pay back time for Dave!!Though it better be good as he will be on the look out for any strange behaviour lol!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hmmmm.... Tammy gave us some clues: Birthday in April. Maybe we will have to start wishing her Happy Birthday on April Fool's Day and continue through the end of the month? 

It was fun to participate, but I had to stop myself from revealing the prank.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Haha! Too funny guys. I kept cracking especially when we continued the joke into other threads!!! Xoxo Tammy! 
Now, I'm off to a dog show! Have a great day!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> lol, I was TRYING to be as nice as I could but was thinking sheesh, NO ONE reads my POSTS, I SAID IT WAS NOT MY BIRTHDAY PEOPLE! ha ha


I'm certain that was the goal Dave had when he orchestrated this funny prank! ..ound:

Happy Birthday whenever your birthday is you can just refer to this post! hah

Kara


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> bwhahahhahaha, you guys are AWESOME!!! A few of us that apparently weren't IN on the joke were pm-ing me laughing so much thinking, WHAT can they NOT READ!??? How many times do I have to say it is NOT my birthday!!? lol
> 
> Thanks so much guys, you have no idea how often I wish we lived closer to each other...
> And with Tillie's health right now, I needed some entertainment and love :grouphug:


 That was a great joke! Its just like having a birthday probably one you will always remember! I missed on what is the matter with Tillie hope she is okay.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

clare said:


> Tammy you better get your thinking cap on as it might be pay back time for Dave!!Though it better be good as he will be on the look out for any strange behaviour lol!


:behindsofa::nono:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> :behindsofa::nono:


Love that idea!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

clare said:


> Tammy you better get your thinking cap on as it might be pay back time for Dave!!Though it better be good as he will be on the look out for any strange behaviour lol!


Great idea. I want to play too!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Great idea. I want to play too!! :biggrin1:


 Me too:croc:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha, ya Dave probably decided to give ME all the birthday lovin' cause he KNOWS I am too nice and un-creative to do anything to get HIM back. lol

And yes, on my actual birthday I will totally refer back to this thread. lol

Well played friends, WELL played!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha, ya Dave probably decided to give ME all the birthday lovin' cause he KNOWS I am too nice and un-creative to do anything to get HIM back. lol
> 
> And yes, on my actual birthday I will totally refer back to this thread. lol
> 
> Well played friends, WELL played!


yep, that's why I picked you Tammy. :biggrin1:


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I missed all fun! I was showing Roki over the weekend! Well happy birthday whenever you have it


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am just seeing this!! I did wish you a happy birthday earlier in the thread. Silly Dave. BTW when in April is your special day?? My birthday is in April, too. Unfortunately, I share mine with Hitler and the Columbine tragedy.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

mine is on earth day this year! lol my son is already 'scheduled' to play with his school "orff-estras" (Orff instruments.) that day .... sigh. and last year, it fell on my daughter's last day at her old school before transitioning to the school I work at. 

SO, I HAVE to tell you guys, tonight we went out to mexican food for dinner.
I went to the bathroom and came back to the table and .. the MARIACHI band came over to freaking seranade me with the Happy Birthday SONG! ound:

THANKS for giving me the BEST un-birthday EVER. lol


----------

